
Introducing Scaleway NextGen NVMe SSD Cloud Servers Starting at €1.99/mo - edouardb
https://blog.online.net/2018/05/03/introducing-scaleway-nextgen-nvme-cloud-servers-with-hot-snapshots/
======
LaurentGh
Still half the price of the smallest Digital Ocean droplet. But Do just sent
me a $100 voucher...

